# WOOT! My very favorite knitting needles won 1st place!!!!!



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
So much better on my arthritic hands...
Check this out:

http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/ss/2012-Knitting-Readers-Choice-Awards_3.htm?nl=1

Signatures got 36 % and others follow
Other Finalists:
Addi: 32 percent 
Knit Picks: 21 percent 
Denise: 6 percent 
Clover: 3 percent

I KNOW they are pricey..but because I am able to knit longer faster easier on my hands they are actually not too bad..considering.
I actually think because they are so precision made they make me a better knitter...more precise looking stitches.

Just had to share...

Ooooh and Pam Anderson won first place for her blog...She is ONE Amazing knitting writer, designer..LOVE her.

And was surprised to find out Berraco yarn won first for best yarn...WOW


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, considering how much good stuff I hear about Addi, your Signatures must really be something. Knit away!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks hon....I cannot rave about them enough..
Yes very surprised they won over Addis AND Knit Picks..



bsaito said:


> Wow, considering how much good stuff I hear about Addi, your Signatures must really be something. Knit away!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was just reading up on the Signatures earlier this evening. How does the weight of them compare to the Harmony Wood? And you may have said it (I can't remember) did you get the stilettos?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes I got all stiletto tips on DPN's and Circulars...
I love my harmony needles..don't take me wrong..you just have to try the Signatures stiletto points to appreciate them.
I see no difference in weight..but they are so smoothe and precision made them seem lighter?

Here is their site:

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/

hope that helps.



peachy51 said:


> I was just reading up on the Signatures earlier this evening. How does the weight of them compare to the Harmony Wood? And you may have said it (I can't remember) did you get the stilettos?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just read up on the Signatures. They look faahhhbulous. Wonderful addition to your collection!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks hon...I have actually had them for almost a year now??? and I LOVE them...
I KNOW they are pricey but after trying the one time...I was hooked...lol pun intended!

So happy to see you are here...did tornados get near you?
My oldest granddaughter and hubby live near Houston and she was definately scared but ok.



btibbs70 said:


> Just read up on the Signatures. They look faahhhbulous. Wonderful addition to your collection!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

The Signature needles are my favorites also....I keep trying others, but keep going back to the Sigs, they are the best (even though I have to buy one at a time).


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the look of these, and after reading your glowing report, I may have to try them. I have not seen them available in any of my local shops. Are they only sold on-line? I have arthritis in my hands and any needles that make knitting easier and more enjoyable are worth it to me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes I got all stiletto tips on DPN's and Circulars...
> I love my harmony needles..don't take me wrong..you just have to try the Signatures stiletto points to appreciate them.
> I see no difference in weight..but they are so smoothe and precision made them seem lighter?
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes I got all stiletto tips on DPN's and Circulars...
> I love my harmony needles..don't take me wrong..you just have to try the Signatures stiletto points to appreciate them.
> I see no difference in weight..but they are so smoothe and precision made them seem lighter?
> 
> ...


I'm saving up to buy some at the MW Stitches show - I think I narrowed it down to the stilletto points, but what length shaft did you get for the circulars? I'm undecided.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, they look stunning just sitting there in the photos. Thanks for the link. Where is the best place to buy them? How are they for lace knitting? Is there anyplace where you can try them before you buy them?
Thanks!
Your AZ sister


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi RR...for my circulars I got the shortest they offered..as the cables are baby soft/ flexible..and where they connect there is a little swivel....just awesome.

Hope that helps a bit.



RookieRetiree said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I got all stiletto tips on DPN's and Circulars...
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi hon/ sister lol
Not my knowledge are they sold in any shop...the addy is:

http://signatureneedlearts.com

hope that helps.

btw...When you invest in just ONE ...try it..you will think you went Knitting Heaven lol
And I truely feel they are an investment...
They are perfect for lace, fingerling, sports, worsted etc...actually ..some cotton yarns are a bit challenging to knit with but with these needles they are a breeze.



vjh1530 said:


> Wow, they look stunning just sitting there in the photos. Thanks for the link. Where is the best place to buy them? How are they for lace knitting? Is there anyplace where you can try them before you buy them?
> Thanks!
> Your AZ sister


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, y'all drew me in!! Went to their website last night and ordered a pair of #8 straights, because I needed a new pair of those ... and since the straights cost a little less than the circs, I thought that would be a good place to start.

Already got an e-mail this morning that they have shipped ... can't wait to get them and see if they really are all that :mrgreen:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness Peachy...I ordered exact same thing my first pair.....
You will get them in a few days...very speedy shipping.

You will be blown away..hehe



peachy51 said:


> Ok, y'all drew me in!! Went to their website last night and ordered a pair of #8 straights, because I needed a new pair of those ... and since the straights cost a little less than the circs, I thought that would be a good place to start.
> 
> Already got an e-mail this morning that they have shipped ... can't wait to get them and see if they really are all that :mrgreen:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just had to share with you a note /email I got back from Signature Needles VP...



Camilla

Thank you so much for the email and for sharing your post with us. It is postings like this and emails from customers like you who keep us striving to make the best product we can and we are proud to be making them in the USA. Again it is wonderful to hear how much you enjoy our needles we really take pride in the fact that our customers provide feedback like you have. 

Thank you again,

Daniella


Daniella Rosenthal

Vice President



Signature Needle Arts

signatureneedlearts.com


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have just returned to knitting after an extremely long absence and have never heard of Signature Knitting Needles but just went to their website after reading your post. Wow! Beautiful, if you can refer to knitting needles as beautiful. I wish I could afford to buy just one pair but I buy all needles, yarn and accessories from second hand shops. A girl can always dream though, can't she?


----------



## Effie Theodorou (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello and thank you for the link.

They look amazing!!

You suggested the shortest length for the cord, what do you recommend for the needle length?

Effie


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link Camilla if they help make life easier for you they are worth the expence i must invest as i can only manage a few rows a day.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Omigosh...how wonderful to have a set of needles like these. Wish I had known about them before I bought my set of KnitPicks circulars. Oh well, maybe in another life.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Whoa! I've never heard of Signature needles. You mean I'm going to have to replace all my Addi's now?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

have been dreaming about addi's but maybe my dreams need an upgrading.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I looked at the needles, they are beautiful! It didn't look like they are interchangeable ...how did you ever decide which cable length to order with which needle size?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

But are they interchangeable? I mean the circulars like the Addis?


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi hon/ sister lol
> Not my knowledge are they sold in any shop...the addy is:
> 
> http://signatureneedlearts.com
> ...


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

i had a look at the site and the needles look amazing. I will buy the set next month as I have arthritis in my hands and they look like they may help me.

Thanks for sharing.

rose


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been interested in them, but never wanted to spend the money. Now I may have to try a pair. Did you see they can be monogrammed? What a great gift that would be!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Had to jump in here because I have 1 pair of signatures. I saved for a long time to get them as I am financially challenged but they are, by far, the best needles I have ever - might I say - ever used. I took a chance as I didn't know anyone personally that had a pair but after reading about them I just had to try them. I got the stiletto points too and they are just wonderful for working on any yarn. They feel comfortable in your hands right away. The first few stitches and I was like -- WOW - I am now saving for another pair. If you get a chance, read the history of how they came to be. It's very interesting. Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Good to know thank you for your input...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll do that but oh my! what shall become of my beloved Addis?


bonmouse65 said:


> Had to jump in here because I have 1 pair of signatures. I saved for a long time to get them as I am financially challenged but they are, by far, the best needles I have ever - might I say - ever used. I took a chance as I didn't know anyone personally that had a pair but after reading about them I just had to try them. I got the stiletto points too and they are just wonderful for working on any yarn. They feel comfortable in your hands right away. The first few stitches and I was like -- WOW - I am now saving for another pair. If you get a chance, read the history of how they came to be. It's very interesting. Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I will definately purchase complete sets of all their needles when I win the Lottery...They are beautiful...


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Couldn't agree more! Signatures are the Rolls Royce of knitting needles; altho' I do love Addis and Knit Piks, too.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

They look wonderful. ONLY one drawback.... they do NOT have interchangeables. In order to have a complete set, it would cost you thousands. LITERALLY. I am patiently waiting until they come out with interchangeables. Since I only use circulars, I will be sticking with my Addis. (My husband has been able to "look the other way" when I spend hundreds, but THOUSANDS would push him over the edge. lol I guess if you ONLY do hats, you could get one set and be good to go... or socks,or only one weight, etc. I do all items, all size needles and length. Where would I start? Waiting for Signature Interchangeables..........


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
> So much better on my arthritic hands...
> Check this out:
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am with you on that.


AmyKnits said:


> They look wonderful. ONLY one drawback.... they do NOT have interchangeables. In order to have a complete set, it would cost you thousands. LITERALLY. I am patiently waiting until they come out with interchangeables. Since I only use circulars, I will be sticking with my Addis. (My husband has been able to "look the other way" when I spend hundreds, but THOUSANDS would push him over the edge. lol I guess if you ONLY do hats, you could get one set and be good to go... or socks,or only one weight, etc. I do all items, all size needles and length. Where would I start? Waiting for Signature Interchangeables..........


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was just browsing this morning and saw this comment...have problems with my hands as well. Went to website, and read up on them. What I like is they are USA made...am trying to buy USA products. Also, like others, I would have to buy one at a time and would probably only get the sizes I use most frequently, but will have to get a pair to try out...thanks for the info....


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the information. I have been thinking about buying a set, and when you said it makes your stitches more precise, well thats what I really want. You are so lucky to have a husband who thinks so much of you and your hobby. Enjoy and thanks again. Kim


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, you will still use your Addis - there's always room for a quality needle. I tend to use my new signatures on pieces that require a nice sharp point - with yarns that easily split when you are working with them. They will all find their own special place in your knitting life. 



patocenizo said:


> I'll do that but oh my! what shall become of my beloved Addis?
> 
> 
> bonmouse65 said:
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh thank you for the response!!! Just kidding, I love my Addis but I'll probably get one set of Signatures just to compare, I have checked out to see if there are any stores in my area that carry them and none are listed..drat!!


bonmouse65 said:


> Oh, you will still use your Addis - there's always room for a quality needle. I tend to use my new signatures on pieces that require a nice sharp point - with yarns that easily split when you are working with them. They will all find their own special place in your knitting life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous needles. I do have two questions, do they sell them in sets? and do you mind sharing how much you paid for them? I went to the site and the ones I liked are super expensive for only a set of 1" in 14".

Thank you, 
Gily


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

They look really good. My problem would be they are medal and my hands do not work well with medal. I will stick with my harmony wood needles.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everyone: I knit in the round using magic loop, so I thought long cables on the circs would be best. Here is my list. Any advice?
Cir-Set
Complete Set of 8 Circular Needles
Point: Stiletto (needle size, needle length, cable length)
Circular1: 3,5,47 
Circular2: 4,5,47 
Circular3: 5,6,47 
Circular4: 6.6.47 
Circular5: 7,6,47 
Circular6: 8.6.5.47 
Circular7: 9,6.5,47 
Circular8: 8,5.5,32


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love my Addis and can't imagine any needles better. Maybe some day I will give the Signatures a try.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried the Signature dpn's at Rhinebeck Fiber Festival last year. They were there and had a table set up that you could try the different needles with different sizes and points. I tried the dpn's. I am in love! I will get a set or two, but I wish they made a size 0 in dpn and they do not. But I will get the size 1 and 2 in stiletto points as it's the 0's, 1's, and 2's I use the most. As for the circs, I too wish they had interchangeables.


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you tried Hiya Hiya? I find them the best (over signature). Knitpicks is second for me, Signature is third and my past favorite Addi comes in last. 
I now have three sets of interchangeable needles and I am now thru buying them. Signature does not ave any. I would not get them anyway.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought 3 pair of Signature Arts Needles with the stiletto point too. I love, love, love them. The finish is so smooth and although the needles are metal, they are so warm to the touch and to use. I love short needles for smaller project so I bought the 8" needles. One of these days I'll buy 10" ones too. I have other needles that I love but these are much easier on my arthritic hands and the stiletto point is fabulous.

I friended them on Facebook and signed up for their enewsletter. They do have free shipping from time to time and announce it on Facebook.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> They look wonderful. ONLY one drawback.... they do NOT have interchangeables. In order to have a complete set, it would cost you thousands. LITERALLY.
> 
> Amy, I've been slowly accumulating my Signatures over the past two years. A full set of sizes 3-9 costs $280 plus shipping. I'm working on acquiring two full sets so that I can knit things like hats using the two circular needle method. That way I can stick with 24 or 32 inch lengths and don't need to invest in the shorter cables. In the end, my total cost will be $680 and I'll be set to knit most anything but blankets. That is a great deal of money, but when I consider some of my yarn purchases which I've yet to get used up, the needles seem like a better long term investment. I've done things like foregoing eating out, keeping car trips to a minimum, reducing our level of cable service, etc to find the extra funds to buy the needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

While I wish the Signature sets saved you money, they really don't. You get 7 needles with a case for $310. Buying them individually, they are $40 each ($280). The set is actually $30 more (cost of the case?), so it does make sense to order the ones you need and can afford. Buying all at once would save on shipping but their shipping is pretty reasonable. I save up for 4-5 months, and order 2-3 pairs at once to keep from paying shipping on individual needle orders.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
> So much better on my arthritic hands...
> Check this out:
> ...


Ditto! Love the Signature needles. Waiting for them to bring some smaller sizes.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried them at the Sock Summit, and I think they are very well made, well balanced and beautiful. At the time I thought I would wait and see how much I enjoyed knitting and didn't buy any.

That day I purchased two sets, KA bamboo, and a Denise set. I love them both and they have their place in my yarn world. I have since picked up a set of Addi lace tips, and several knit picks tips and cables.

I have also fallen for Hiya Hiyas, and have all my favorite sizes.

Recently I ordered several Knitters Pride tips and I have to say the quality is better than knit picks, in woods! I also love the short 3 1/2 tips.

That said, I am thinking about Signatures in the shortest lengths in 47 inch cables! I find having a long cable, I can knit anything, even small items with traveling loop method.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
> So much better on my arthritic hands...
> Check this out:
> ...


......................................................................................
I love these needles too!!!! Thanks for the info!!!!
Sheri


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

ummm can i borrow ur husband.. just untill he buys me a pair..then i;ll give him back.. i promise!!!!!!! hehe

Susie


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

On your word I Just orderes 5 double pointed 2.75. I make a lot of Socks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MG... Hmmmmm now you have me THINKING. I condidered trying these in the short (8" length) to use as Fluffysmom does... for small projects such as scarves or booties, etc. Other than that, I ALWAYS use circulars. I WOULD consider a full set, but I find that often (as in the shawl I am knitting now... started with 8 sts. and now I am on 1200 sts.) I start a project on a shorter cord and gradually increase as the project gets larger. Since I have invested in all the others, I feel compelled to purchase these. (I don't wanna be the only one on the block without a Schwinn!) I CAN afford them, but would I really USE them is the question....I don't like to eat out, have no interest in designer anything so I can rest at night with a splurge now and then for something for me. Heck, I'm going over and buying a set of the 32" right now. Can't stand the peer pressure. lol. I will let you know how I like them.

PS What a bunch of hooey on that cheap plastic case the sets come in. And... they "say" the case is free. That case is NOT worth $30.00. I wouldn't have taken the time to compute this. I WILL order them individually and point out to customer service that the case is NOT free as they say on their site.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

to peachy51 - yes, they are all that (and a bag of chips)they are very well balanced, so weight is not an issue. They are sold on-line and at shows.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

To knit the fastest I find 6 inch tips from Addi Regular Click needles are the best. I can hoold more stictches and the steel makes them slide faster. I am inclined to buy the 8 inch signature Double Point Needles. I like their metal tips.Very attractive. They only come in set of 4. I have some DP sets of 5 too. yes signature needles are Rolls Royce of Knitting Needles. cannot wait to get my hands on a Pair tomorrow.


----------



## susie c (Jun 12, 2011)

for those of you wanting the small (1 & 2) signature needles, you might try what i do, which is purchasing the double-point needles and put a needle cap on one end, and that way the yarn does not slide off the other end. this way i get two, yes two sets in one. and the double-point needles come in several length options.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait a minute.... BEFORE I lodge a complaint.... the site says you get EIGHT needles in the set for $310. Individually, that would be $320 for the full set. I see that you WOULD save $10.00 and the case, cheap plastic as it is WOULD indeed be free. I believe you thought the set to be SEVEN needles.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I am with you on this. I got my first ones when they first came out. I now have a full set and wouldn't trade them for any other ones. I also like and still use my other needles, but Signature are the ones I like the best. I also got the
stietto, I have now also tried the circular and they are the best I have ever used. hope to complete the set soon.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I sold my Addis as I did not like them, so now need to replace them with something....could these needles be the ones? Do they have interchangeables, also?


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
> So much better on my arthritic hands...
> Check this out:
> ...


........................................................................................
I love Signature needles as well and have only a few pairs. Thanks for the info!! Sheri


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have some Addi's, Hiya Hiya, Harmony, Dreamz, and 1 pair of Signature's! The Signature is my favorite by far!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

they do look like high end jewelry to me. Very beautiful but so far out of my price range.. I understand that these most likely do help you knit better... the one thing I hate is fighting with the joins on the circulars.. mostly with mine its when I'm working with fingerweight yarn.. and what an amazing hubby you have.. I would be so surprised if mine bought me a set like that.. mines very supportive but thats a huge chunk of change...LOL well now I have something to work towards... first thing now that I'm saveing up for is one of the real looking baby's.. that would feed my "doll collecting and knitting" obsessions...LOL


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! lots of accolades however, I must be doing something wrong...the law of gravity works against my yarn and for my signature needles (they are heavy & slippery) causing stitches to slip off extremely easily. I'm a lightweight wood lover. Signatures ARE jewels and mine are displayed accordingly.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG I almost fell off my chair when I went to the site and discovered that a set of 8 circulars was $310. And one circular was $40. Guess those won't even go on the wish list.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I had never heard of those needles until I read your post. I love my Addi Turbos and was surprised to hear there was anything better. So cool to be here on this forum and keep on learning. Congrats!


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:



> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
> So much better on my arthritic hands...
> Check this out:
> ...


Ohhhhhh wowwww, Camilla, what an awesome hubby you have. I'm so happy for you to have these precision tools for your wonder works. What joy you must be feeling. I had no idea those needles exist, and now I'm green with envy, lol. Actually, I'm going through a difficult time with extremely painful hands...awaiting a nerve study test. You can imagine I'm going crazy not being able to knit (since Jan).

Enjoy your new treasure, you are soooo deserving :thumbup:

Much love and hugs,

Ingrid (same person, just new avatar, long story, ha haa)


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Camilla, who did the study? and I wonder how the Sigs compare with the Darn Pretty needles that are also custom made and look like Knit Picks. Has anyone test driven the Sigs and Darn Prettys and made a comparison? 

With the added word of "desert" to your name I presume that's where you live. Yes the Sigs are great because I have one circular, but it gets cold up north and knitting with metal is not comfortable during the winter. 

Thanks for the info and may your needles fly thru all your yarns smoothly.

Becca


----------



## Jean gilmour (Dec 9, 2011)

I LOVE ALL THE COMMENTS ABOUT THE DIFFERENT NEEDLS I KNIT MOSTLEY WITH STRAIGHT NEEDLES AND HAVE TO HAVE THE RIGHT NEEDLE UNDER MY ARM THATS THE WAY I WAS TAUGHT MOST OF THE NEEDLES i AM LOOKING AT ARE SHORT ...i DO USE CIRCURAL AND HAVE NO PROBLEM i WWOULD LOVE TO GET SOME NEW ONES i WONT TELL YOU HOW OLD MY NEEDLES ARE BUT i HAVE BEEN KNITTING CLOSE TO 60 YEARS...BUT i WOULDN'T LIKE THEM SO SHORT hAGGIS


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

This is the 1st time I hear and see the Darn Pretty needles, I think I am in trouble those are beautiful too. 
Do they sell them in sets?;it seems they are also expensive.

Gily


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been dreaming of those Signature needles for a while. First on my list if I ever won the lottery, but you all have me wondering now when you mention the 6" tips. I have gotten used to the 5" tips of my Harmonys and Knitters Pride. I wanted so much to enjoy the Knit Picks, but the joins are nickel and I am allergic, the big reason I could not get the interchangeable Addi's. I purchased the new Stilleto's from Hiya Hiya's in the 4 inch tips, (Huge Mistake, just looking at them, I will only use them for little things when I have to keep moving the yarn around.) 

Anyway, Now that my hands have gotten comfortable with the 5 inch length, could I ever do magic loop with 6"? Or, being comfortable since I do have small hands would I be better off to just stay with 5" length in my dreaming as I look to acquire these beautiful needles.

I even told my BF that I would happily trade him a sweater for a needle every month or so, but I am watching the twinkle in his eye when he sits with me when we knit, so I keep sending him the links... Of course, I need to let him know what kind I "NEED"

One other thing, I tried the KOLLAGE square metal needles and they were awful to begin with because I knit so fast, and had to exchange for the firm cords, how do these cords work in that way??

Thanks.


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

You're going to LOVE them!! Harmony and Lantern Moon are great ~ Signature stiletto are AMAZING!


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

where can i find these needles in the uk? id love to try them!


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

We all deserve a treat once in a while - good for you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry for the misunderstanding...I got various lengths for the cord....BUT for the needle...I got the smallest size offered for THAT size.

Hope that helps clear that up.



Effie Theodorou said:


> Hello and thank you for the link.
> 
> They look amazing!!
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Annie...thank you for your sweet comments...
They certainly make my knitting life easier ...stitches just fly by as I knit...not so with other needles..
So I can relate.

Hugs,

Camilla



kiwiannie said:


> Thankyou for the link Camilla if they help make life easier for you they are worth the expence i must invest as i can only manage a few rows a day.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

DOUBLE POSTS...Admin please delete..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL silly woman...naw...I use ALL my needles...Knit Picks, Addis, etc..but these ROCK!



Palenque1978 said:


> Whoa! I've never heard of Signature needles. You mean I'm going to have to replace all my Addi's now?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

No sorry NOT interchangable...but I think reason for that is..the heavenly soft cable swivels where it joins the needle....so NO twisting or hard cables to manipulate...
win/ win



patocenizo said:


> But are they interchangeable? I mean the circulars like the Addis?
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

win/ win ...lol
Yup great gift idea for someone special!



Featherstitcher said:


> I have been interested in them, but never wanted to spend the money. Now I may have to try a pair. Did you see they can be monogrammed? What a great gift that would be!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehehe NOPE...but when he is BAD...I may make an exception LOL...
After a very abusive bad first marriage (his girlfriend was pregnant during OUR marriage! jerk)...
I met my wonderful hubby...this May 12th will be 28 years of marriage to my very best friend...
He is a keeper for sure.
I feel truely blessed.



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ummm can i borrow ur husband.. just untill he buys me a pair..then i;ll give him back.. i promise!!!!!!! hehe
> 
> Susie


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

www.signatureartsneedles.com 

If you are on Facebook, friend them and you'll know when they offer free shipping again and save a few dollars. I put off buying the ones I got until free S&H. 

You'll love them. You get to choose what type of point you want and there is a choice for the ends too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

INGRID! omgosh woman...
I am so sorry to hear about your hands...I can relate as mine ache so much they wake me up in the middle of the night...like a tooth ache in my hands...and due to years of diabetes my kidneys are damaged...so I have to be careful on what meds I can take for pain..as most further damage your kidneys..
You are in my prayers...we just have to use our hands even if just for basic purposes.

Hugs, love and God Bless you,

Camilla



knittwittibe46 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> ...


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Amy, I failed to mention that I did buy two sets of Signature double point needles. Maybe because I am a newer knitter, I had trouble keeping the stitches on the needles when it got down to just a few on each needle. I like the short ones (? 5") much better than the longer 8" ones. I'm hoping some day I'll be able to use them. Like the KnitPicks nickle DP's in 8" (which I made the mistake of ordering in several sizes), I find holding the combined weight of 5 metal needles bothers my hands. 

I tend to use the carbonized bamboo DP's in a 5 or 6" length for things like I-cord. I thought I'd mention their weight as the 5-needle DP sets are just as pricey (around $45). I ended up using the 8" ones as straights (with a point protector on the end). I wish I had swapped them right away.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed a small blooper? Camilla posted am Anderson won first place for her blog...She is ONE Amazing knitting writer, designer..LOVE her."

I think it was Susan B. Anderson? 

I was trying to google Pam Anderson's knitting blog and was having a hard time finding knitting and Pam Anderson on the same site!! 

Thank you for my daily laugh Camilla, you're the best!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all...I want to make something clear here...I am NOT putting down ANY other needles as I use others as well..but my NEW "go to" for anything are my new signature needles.
You will have MOST all your questions answered if you go to the site and read up on them..
Are they expensive..Yes Are they slippery and cold..NO..
even though they are metal they warm up instantly in your hands..
I thought I would not like any other circulars unless they were interchangable..but after knitting with these circulars..the very pliable cable..so soft..and the SWIVEL join changed my mind about interchangables..Your knitted work will GLIDE over the join as if it were invisible.

I was merely expressing my excitement over these needles based on MY experience using them for almost a year now.

Not intended to step on anyones toes...JMHO and I am sticking with it lol


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe yeah in all my excitement..it is Susan Anderson...aka Spud and Chloe...
I actually Love Pam Allen and Susan Anderson..to I just joined the 2 LOL

Thanks for the laugh LOL



ma2ska said:


> Am I the only one who noticed a small blooper? Camilla posted am Anderson won first place for her blog...She is ONE Amazing knitting writer, designer..LOVE her."
> 
> I think it was Susan B. Anderson?
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Ouch! They are expensive. Will go to my LYS and see if they have any to try out.


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

I do think that your post was very helpful for most of us. I learned not only about the Signature needles but about what other knitters recommend.


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Wondering how you measure the circular needle? From the tip of the needle to the end where the cable starts? So measuring that way, the Addi needles are 5" long. Is that correct? Since with the Signature needles they give you a choice of 4", 5", or 6", I want to order the right one. Thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you Gily.



Gily said:


> I do think that your post was very helpful for most of us. I learned not only about the Signature needles but about what other knitters recommend.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Ok, y'all drew me in!! Went to their website last night and ordered a pair of #8 straights, because I needed a new pair of those ... and since the straights cost a little less than the circs, I thought that would be a good place to start.
> 
> Already got an e-mail this morning that they have shipped ... can't wait to get them and see if they really are all that :mrgreen:


oooh, let us know. I just bought a set of KnitPicks interchangeable circulars, so I have blown my budget for needles for the present time.... but am soooo tempted to try a set of circulars just to feel them!! Unfortunately, no birthday or special event coming up to count on, either.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I love my Signature needles. I buy a new circular about every other month


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got my harmony straights and circulars which I love, but I do want some of those Signature needles though. They look devine. Pricey. Might have to buy these one set at a time. Even though I want all of them now.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the things I really like about this forum is learning about stuff like this. 

When I decided to return to knitting, I bought a set of interchangables -thought it would be a nice savings over individual sets and a convenience to have various sizes always available. 

Practicing on them with worsted was OK, but when I used the smallest size with lace weight yarn, the rough joins cost me LOTS of time. A loving Granddaughter let me use a pair of straights, and although I could feel the added weight from the needles themselves and the way the yarn was balanced, my speed increased by a factor of 3!

I am drooling over the elegant sets being discussed and definitely have them on my wish list.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I love to knit; I have MS and RA. I have looked at the Signatures and I simply cannot justify the cost! I use Knit Picks and Addis. I will not be upgrading to Signatures. However, for those who enjoy them, wonderful!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

The Signatures were listed in the Reader's Choice Reviews I posted in February: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63565-1.html and I did go to their website then and read all about them and their story ... but at that time I had heard no one talk about having tried them. Now that there are quite positive reviews about them in this thread, I am anxious to get my order and see for myself :mrgreen:


----------



## Susan007 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for this article. I am just in the process of considering what set I want to buy. I completed my first circular project and want to do more, but not have to buy every size individually plus the cables. Happy knitting!


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Camilla, are the cables interchangeable or fixed? What length needles did you choose and why? They look and sound great, but I hesitate to invest that much money without a chance to try them first. Do you know anything about their return policy?
Thanks. boncamp


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes! I own some sets of Signature needles and i absolutely love them! I got my last two sets for only $25 as they mixed up the colors...it seems exorbitant, but when you use these needles..there's no going back! Well worth the investment!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Boncamp --- they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee and will accept returns within 14 days ... you do have to get a RMA # from them first.

I also got a free shipping coupon for them from retailmenot.com


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought a set of Signature straight needles (stiletto) about six months ago - pricey (about $320) but a joy to use.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

All right!! Camilla. I love the Signatures too. I know they will be at the MD Sheep & Wool Festisval this May. I want to treat myself to their circular needle set one day. I have the straights set and some of the dpns and circulars.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I tried the Kollage square needles also. I like the needle but the overly flexible cable kept looping up on me and I had to stop every time I changed direction to pull it straight. I do know many folks who love that cable, but me--not so much! Give me Addi's any day. However, those Harmony and Signatures look interesting too.


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to get a pair and try them I have not been able to knit. I have so mush hand pain. I would love to be able to knit.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Signatures really do make a big difference for me but also, have you tried loom knitting? Many people that have problems with their hands find that look knitting is a great substitute. I am trying it out now and I'm not sure why but it doesn't seem to bother my hands as much as needles do. Good luck! 



denice1947 said:


> I am going to get a pair and try them I have not been able to knit. I have so mush hand pain. I would love to be able to knit.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I,too, love, love my Signature needles. I purchased size 4, 5" needle in the 24" length. Absolutely adore those needles. Bought them at MD S&W. She had me at "we make them entirely in the USA at our small plant and we have health care for all our employees!" SOLD!


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Boncamp --- they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee and will accept returns within 14 days ... you do have to get a RMA # from them first.
> 
> I also got a free shipping coupon for them from retailmenot.com


Thanks, Camilla. I have knitpicks set and really like them but sometimes need additional ones for multiple projects. Can you tell me if the sigs are fixed or interchangeable cables, and what length needles you got?


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

laceweight said:


> I,too, love, love my Signature needles. I purchased size 4, 5" needle in the 24" length. Absolutely adore those needles. Bought them at MD S&W. She had me at "we make them entirely in the USA at our small plant and we have health care for all our employees!" SOLD!


That's one of the things that added to the reason that I purchased them as well - a company that takes care of their employees - that doesn't happen much any more - the needles did the rest. My income is so very limited so had to save for a long time but the way I looked at it is, the men in our lives pay hundreds of dollars for their "hobbies" be it tools in the garage or golf clubs, so I refuse to feel guilty for paying for the best "tools" for my hobby. I'm telling you that once you try these needles, you will understand what a wonderful "tool" they are. I don't know anything about the circulars because the one pair that I have purchased so far are the straights. Oh, and by the way, they have wonderful customer service so if you don't like them, you can send them back - but I think you will find that you will not want to send them back. Having one pair makes me want more - especially of the smaller sizes that you would use for fine work.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am going to be looking for the square needles at the Maryland Sheep and Wool festival.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Barb, I wonder if you ended up with the "original" cable. Apparently lots of folks had that same problem (I know I did) so they kept the floppy original, but also came out with a "firm" cable. I like the firm cable - couldn't begin to knit with the floppy one. The firm is not quite as flexible as my Signatures - more like Knitpicks or the Pretty Darn needles. You might want to try the other cable.


----------



## nana618 (Jul 8, 2011)

I own almost every set of interchangeable needles available but my favorite needles are my Signature circulars. I bought one at a time to get all the sizes I wanted. I like the 5 inch needle, I have small hands and I can knit faster with the middy tips. They have the same point as the stiletto just not as long. I use the 32 inch length most. I can't wait for Signature to come out with the small sizes I use for socks.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> Even though financially challenged this past few years...We managed to sell some gold, antiques etc...as hubby wanted me to have these needles...they are so pointy, smoothe and any yarn natural or acrylic just glide along..
> So much better on my arthritic hands...
> Check this out:
> ...


Didnt see anything about a "Pam Anderson" but "Susan B. Anderson" won for her blog.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You got that right...sister mouse KP GirlFriend!!!
Besides WE are worth it!!!



bonmouse65 said:


> laceweight said:
> 
> 
> > I,too, love, love my Signature needles. I purchased size 4, 5" needle in the 24" length. Absolutely adore those needles. Bought them at MD S&W. She had me at "we make them entirely in the USA at our small plant and we have health care for all our employees!" SOLD!
> ...


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Camilla, you are evil making me lust after more needles. LOL! The last thing I need is new needles to desire.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Love my Signatures! Have been collecting them for a while now and have 4 custom made sizes (60 inch circular) for large blankets and some types of cozy oversized shawls. The only circulars I don't have is size 1 & 2. Have the straights 10" stilletto's in size 7-10. Still have a few more to go, but have had to just order a couple at a time due to cost, but so worth it! My stitches are more uniform and I enjoy the feel of the needle. They are truly a good investment! You won't be sorry if you try them! Also, great for arthritic hands.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

nana618 said:


> I own almost every set of interchangeable needles available but my favorite needles are my Signature circulars. I bought one at a time to get all the sizes I wanted. I like the 5 inch needle, I have small hands and I can knit faster with the middy tips. They have the same point as the stiletto just not as long. I use the 32 inch length most. I can't wait for Signature to come out with the small sizes I use for socks.


They already have them.I just ordered a set of 2.75. they are too much but I'm worth it. Just tell your self that. and they can be yours too.Just print ORDER.And there they are in you hands too. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

*evil cackle* hehehe



SOFTARLV said:


> Camilla, you are evil making me lust after more needles. LOL! The last thing I need is new needles to desire.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

so so sorry...it was brought to my attention...
I LOVE LOVE LOVE Pam Allen ..Amazing knitting writer designer teacher ...and Susan B. Allen for all the same reasons...
I just had a senior moment getting the two mixed up [email protected] ME

btw..you can find Susan B. Anderson here:

http://about.com

or to be more specific her interview and info for her blog here:

http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblg-2012.htm

hope that helps.



GroodleMom said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE LOVE LOVE Signature Needles...
> ...


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for identifying in the header that this entry was about knitting and not crochet. Very courteous and needed info. Wish everyone would do so - it saves time for those of us who have less time to review the site.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> Signatures really do make a big difference for me but also, have you tried loom knitting? Many people that have problems with their hands find that look knitting is a great substitute. I am trying it out now and I'm not sure why but it doesn't seem to bother my hands as much as needles do. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Woooo hoooo ... my Signature order (that I just placed the other night) arrived today! I will say that they are FAST!!

They look beautiful and feel very nice ... haven't knitted anything with them yet ... have them sitting on the table to look at right now ... LOL

Might have to just knit a swatch later today to see how they do :mrgreen:


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

deaston said:


> Wondering how you measure the circular needle? From the tip of the needle to the end where the cable starts? So measuring that way, the Addi needles are 5" long. Is that correct? Since with the Signature needles they give you a choice of 4", 5", or 6", I want to order the right one. Thanks.


My addi clicks are 5" needles, and the measurement from tip to tip is how it's done.


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks very much for the information on how to measure your circular needles!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Deaston,

I have worked with 5" needles on circulars (Addi, KA, Crystal Palace, Signature, Susan Bates) and 3.5" x 16" & 4.5" x 47" needles on circulars (KnitPicks Harmony)and I much prefer the shorter needle length, especially when working with shorter cables. The shorter needle is more comfortable and easier to manipulate.

Though I have one Signature circular I will most likely purchase the Knit Picks Harmony because of its versatility.

Happy knitting. Becca


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did everyone get the notification that the size 10 Signatures are now available? I'm still waiting anxiously for those size 1 and 2!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes I did ..and on order lol...
ME too waiting for the size 1..they have size 2 already?



MG said:


> Did everyone get the notification that the size 10 Signatures are now available? I'm still waiting anxiously for those size 1 and 2!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

They don't have either size 1 or 2 in the circs, but they do in straights. I just like the circs so much better I'm trying to hang in there and be patient. I have a rosewood set of Darn Pretty needles coming but it will most likely be July or August before they reach me. They have a huge backlog and it is only getting longer.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah ok circulars...you are right...just may be they need to tweek the cable to fit that smaller size needle to conform for a circular....
They also make the DPN's in 1 and 2 size..that was what I was thinking about lol.
I own all of the popular needles, Addis, Knit Picks ..(the darn pretty needles look like Knit Picks)...for me..I ALWAYS go to my signatures in Circulars, Straights and DPN's...nothing can compare to the stiletto points and swivel cable...IMHO



MG said:


> They don't have either size 1 or 2 in the circs, but they do in straights. I just like the circs so much better I'm trying to hang in there and be patient. I have a rosewood set of Darn Pretty needles coming but it will most likely be July or August before they reach me. They have a huge backlog and it is only getting longer.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree that the wood Darn Pretty needles look like the KnitPicks, I think the two companies have had some issues over copyrights. I like the metal ones - not quite as pointy as the Signature stilettos and not quite as slippery which helps with slippery yarns, like the Blue Heron Rayon Metallic I'm using for the Summit Shawl.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All. My daughter Gifted me the new Size 10 Circular Needles with Stiletto tip and 6.5" ling Tips for Mothers Day and even got my name Engraved on the Needle! I love it. So I have also Joined the Signature Needles Family. If not for all 3 sets of Addi Clicks the Regular (5.5' Needle tips and Midi), Lace (4.5" and Stiletto) and Crochet Sets I bought last Year, I would love to Buy the whole set. I am sure I will get them all soon and Add to my Needle Collection of All Kinds. I am tempted to get the whole Green set of Double Point Needles First, as Addi Come only starting with size 4 on up.Happy Knitting!!Addi clicks are also smooth and slick but Signature seems to be the Winner as I knit!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooh what an AWESOME gift...
I also have the DPN's and LOVE LOVE LOVE them too...

God Bless you and your family,

Camilla



Cables and Lace said:


> Hi All. My daughter Gifted me the new Size 10 Circular Needles with Stiletto tip and 6.5" ling Tips for Mothers Day and even got my name Engraved on the Needle! I love it. So I have also Joined the Signature Needles Family. If not for all 3 sets of Addi Clicks the Regular (5.5' Needle tips and Midi), Lace (4.5" and Stiletto) and Crochet Sets I bought last Year, I would love to Buy the whole set. I am sure I will get them all soon and Add to my Needle Collection of All Kinds. I am tempted to get the whole Green set of Double Point Needles First, as Addi Come only starting with size 4 on up.Happy Knitting!!Addi clicks are also smooth and slick but Signature seems to be the Winner as I knit!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just went to the website and ordered 2 circs. I didn't see size 0 or size 2. Are they available someplace else? Hope so as I do a lot of socks and use those sizes frequently. Happy knitting and I can't wait to try my new needles.


----------

